# Reparar PenDrive Joy-It 2GB no se puede formatear, Da Error



## 1001Dudas (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola!

Dispongo de un pendrive Joy-It 2GB que hace varios meses funcionaba de maravilla, pero despues de estos meses lo he vuelto a conectar, y me saliad una advertencia de que requeria formato.

Contecto afirmativamente y procedo a dar formato, pero siempre da error y no se puede formatear, por lo cual no puedo acceder al pendriver.

Alguien sabe como reparar el Pendrive, o la causa posible.

Este pen lo he usado en varios equipos diferentes y en S.O diferentes y nunca ha dado problema.

Windows Xp lo reconoce bien, no hay problemas, aunque algunas veces si saca una notificacion de error, que no lo ha podido reconocer.

Es posible que sean daños internos, es posible repararlo.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Franktwen (Sep 28, 2006)

Tengo problemas con mi pendrive. En un mp3 de un giga. Estaba funcionando correctamente hasta que comenzó a colgarse al intentarse copiar archivos a el. A veces permite copiar, a veces no. Lo que no permite es el borrado de ninguno de sus archivos ni el formateado.

De todas maneras, se puede reproducir los mp3 que tiene copiados pero cuando se apaga no se apaga completo hasta que se le extrae la pila.

Me gustaría si alguien tiene información la envíaran a mi correo:

franktwen@hotmail.com

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Willington (Sep 28, 2006)

Generalmente si hay problemas en la lentitud de la conexion se debe a
la longitud del cable, calidad. si el cable es muy largo puede fallar y hasta no reconocer
nada.

Los dispositivos basados en flash son muy delicados, siempre hay que desmontarlos
antes de sacarlos del conector. 
si en windows no puede formatear intentelo en linux: pj. 

# mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda

finalmente si es reproductor de Mp3 a la ves, debes "flashear" el dispositivo, ahi tienes que ir a la pagina del fabricante, bajar el ultimo firmware, el programa para flashear, darse la bendicion y proceder. (simpre aseguarse que la pila esta 100% cuando se flashea, no importa si el USB le da energia)

saldos





saludos


----------



## Franktwen (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya busqué en la páguina del fabricante y no aparece el firmware.  El pendrive es un SVP MP220.  Me gustaría saber si existe un firmware genérico que se pueda utilizar para flashearlo; de ser así por favor envíame la dirección.

Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda, Atte., Franktwen.


----------

